# Infinity Cutting Tools?



## tobnpr (Feb 5, 2013)

Owner of a local woodworking shop passed along their catalog to me, he recommended them to me.
Anyone else here have experience with their router bits?
Do they really manufacture their own, or are the re-branded?

They are local to me, might call them to see if they accept walk-ins or are strictly online ordering.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

When they've had a sale, I've bought a few. They are decent bits. Better than some. Likely, not as good as others. As to country of manufacture, I have no idea.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

A bit O history on Infinity tools...

It appears they outsource everything (Taiwan, Italy and US), but to their specs..

Venditto's Infinity Continues Family Cutting Tool Heritage | Articles | Woodworker's Journal eZine


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, Infinity sells good products and their bits are towards the high end of the quality scale.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Most companies do not manufacture a complete product line, it normally floors people to find out that Allen -Bradley sources its products. That is why when you find a company such as Whitside you stay with them, they do manufacture there own. Companies that outsource are one of the major reasons jobs are getting scarce.

Baker


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gene Howe said:


> When they've had a sale, I've bought a few. They are decent bits. Better than some. Likely, not as good as others.* As to country of manufacture, I have no idea.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Asian rim...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I've used Infinity bits and blades and have had very good results. A lot are made in Italy. Infinity customer service folks have been top notch. When I was first starting out in routing I contacted Pat Warner for advice on who to buy router bits from. Infinity was in his 'top 10' list. I had also called Whiteside and they were reluctant to sell directly to me....I don't know if this is different now. The Whiteside person told me to buy from a brick and mortar retailer in my area that carried the Whiteside bits. The retailer was 30 miles from my home and tried to sell me their house brand. I prefer to 'buy American' and have only heard good things about Whiteside but this was a turn-off.


----------

